#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > آموزشی: آموزش نرم افزار Partition.Bad.Disk

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همکاران و دوستان گرامی
آموزش نحوه کار با نرم افزار Partition.Bad.Disk رو میخواستم از همکاران و دوستان عزیز کسی هست نحوه کار با این نرم افزار رو به بنده یاد بده؟ممنون میشم از لطفتون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

از همکاران و دوستان گرامی کسی نیست جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## maryam_sh

از همکاران و دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟سریال نامبرش هم هر کی داره بهم بده.تشکر

----------


## maryam_sh

یعنی واقعاً کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------

*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

*سلام 
خواهشی که ازتون دارم اینقدر پشت هم پست تکراری نزارید بچه ها امکانش باشه جوابتونو میدن 
اصلا با این نرم افزار نتونستید کار انجام بدید؟
اینم Path*

----------

*AMD*

----------

